# Pensacola report



## Redfisher85 (Oct 28, 2018)

spent the day trying something new as ill normally fish Panama city pier. However a few extra miles and a comfy room had me ready for a full day of fishing. Hit the Fort Pickens jetties early on where we couldnt keep a bait in the water for pin fish....Hell I cought 2 on gulp....Cut bait ect didnt matter if the bait was too big you could feel them picking it off in schools until nothing was left...So we moved after dealing with this for awhile to the beach hoping for some whiting or reds. 

At the beach cought a few small pompano and a few hardtails before millions of jellyfish rolled in and wading became a issue. Loaded up and started to head back home when wife put in wanting to walk the pensacola pier before leaving. Me and the boy grabbed a pole each and walked with her, at about the mid section you could see a school of mullet move in wife walked on while we watched the mullet move in and done some minor fishing. 

After mullet passed my son cought a 16" redfish, I proceeded that with a 15", 3 more between the 2 of us all slight short just before i hook into a monster on ultra light gear. 22" catch of the day, luckly someone had a drop net there was no way i was gonna hoist that thing up with 10lb mono. 

Back at home now with dinner for tomorrow will report next time im in the area till then keep them rods bent


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Awesome! Did y’all get some pictures?


----------

